# the last thing which is bothering me --Co2 refill



## stevenpie (Nov 4, 2009)

hey, guys:

I am wondering if any one know where to refill Co2 tank? and how much it will cost?

thanks!!!!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Judging by your location, Camcarb is probably your best bet on Weston Rd.

How old is your co2 tank? Does it need to be recertified?


----------



## stevenpie (Nov 4, 2009)

*thank!*

any place around Markham or Scarborough ?



gucci17 said:


> Judging by your location, Camcarb is probably your best bet on Weston Rd.
> 
> How old is your co2 tank? Does it need to be recertified?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sorry I'm not familiar with any locations in Markham and Scarborough that refill co2. Perhaps you can check out hydroponics stores but they swap canisters.


----------



## stevenpie (Nov 4, 2009)

that is ok, i can google for Camcarb, thanks, Derek.



gucci17 said:


> Sorry I'm not familiar with any locations in Markham and Scarborough that refill co2. Perhaps you can check out hydroponics stores but they swap canisters.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I trade in my empty one for a filled one at this place:
http://www.hydrotechhydroponics.com/sandbox/index.php/Carbon-Dioxide/View-all-products.html

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Norwood also does refills, and is slightly cheaper than Camcarb.

As mentioned, Hydrotech Hydroponics also does cylinder swaps, but they usually just send them to Camcarb to have them refilled, and then charge you a premium for the service.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

I just got mine filled with Herbert Williams in Scarborough. 10lb for 36.89 with tax included. The only draw back is that you need to drop it off for a couple of days if it is not one of their tanks.


----------



## stevenpie (Nov 4, 2009)

*thanks a lot, guys!*

lot of info and i really appreciate it.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Rmwbrown said:


> I just got mine filled with Herbert Williams in Scarborough. 10lb for 36.89 with tax included. The only draw back is that you need to drop it off for a couple of days if it is not one of their tanks.


Expensive!


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> Expensive!


Is it? Its was pretty cheap compared to everything close to me. A paint ball place for $65 and Canadian Tire at $160.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I guess it depends how far you are willing to travel. I don't think going to Etobicoke and back would cost $20 in gas though.


----------

